# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prodaja nekretnine - odvjetnik ili ne

## peg8020000

Prodajemo kuću, vlasništvo je čisto, nema nikakvih problema... I pitam se da li angažirati odvjetnika da nam napiše kupoprodajni predugovor i ugovor ili da to napravim sama uz pomoć nekog predloška. Molim za savjet i podijelu iskustva. Koliko bi me odvjetnik mogao koštati?

----------


## Barbi

Ma ne treba ti odvjetnik za to. Pa i oni bi napravili ugovor po predlošku isto tako.  :Smile: 
A koliko bi moglo koštati ne znam, i mene zanima.

----------


## jelena.O

stavi i tu oglas :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

kad smo mi prodavali naš stan koji smo preko agencije kupili, sami smo prešprancali ugovor od ranije, ako te zanima ugovor pošalji mi mejl na pp , pa ti skeniram i pošaljem navečer  ili sutra

----------


## laine

Zaista ti ne treba odvjetnik za takve stvari. Eto ja imam iskustva u prodaji i kupnji nekretnina i manje više ugovori su isti. Pogotovo zato što ti prodaješ, bitnije je to kupcu nego tebi, ti ugovor nečeš potpisati dok ne dobiješ novce, a kod primitka kapare potpisat ćete predugovor. Cijena ovisi o odvjetniku ali računaj da ti može i gledat vrijednost nekretnine pa te pošteno oderat za komad papira.

----------


## Barbi

> ti ugovor nečeš potpisati dok ne dobiješ novce


Ovo nije točno. Ugovor o kupoprodaji svakako se potpisuje prije isplate kupoprodajne cijene, u ugovoru se i definira cijena, rok i način isplate. Tabularna izjava kojim prodavatelj odobrava upis vlasništva novom vlasniku potpisuje se i daje kupcu nakon isplate kupoprodajne cijene.
Ali to sve skupa opet nema veze s odvjetnikom, i kupoprodajni ugovor i tabularna izjava su šprance koje se koriste za sve kupoprodaje.

----------


## cvijeta73

kad prodaješ u principu nema baš nekog rizika. il ćeš dobiti novce ili ne. 
iako, eto, mi smo završili na sudu. 
kupac nam je dao kaparu, s rokom isplate (na koji smo pristali jer smo bili glupi i nismo imali odvjetnika) i nekakvim čudnim odredbama u ugovoru (na koje smo pristali jer smo bili glupi i nismo imali odvjetnika).
prošao rok i kupac nas je tužio za povrat kapare. 
izgubio je spor, ali nije bilo baš sigurno da će izgubiti, odnosno nije bilo sve pravno čisto. mogli smo isto tako i vratiti kaparu, s kamatama i troškovima suda.

----------


## Beti3

Kupoprodajni ugovor može napraviti i bilježnik koji će ovjeriti potpis na njemu. Njegova pristojba ovisi o vrijednosti "predmeta službene radnje". Tu su pristojbe http://www.propisi.hr/print.php?id=3285
Ali bolje pitaj unaprijed, jer je krajnji iznos zbroj pristojba, ne znam točno kojih. Uglavnom, tako si zaštićenija, treba znati sve te propise.

----------


## Sanja :)

Mi kad smo kupovali, i prodavali obavezno smo uzeli odvjetnika. Kod prodaje je kupac od svoje frendice odvjetnice koja mu je dala neku sprancu napravio ugovor u kojem kad sam ga dala na provjeru je bilo hrpa gresaka. I to gresaka koje bi cak kupcu nanjele probleme. 
Cini mi se da se isplati angazirat odvjetnika, jer i sitna greska moze stvarati probleme.

----------


## Mojca

Ja bi uvijek uzela odvjetnika. Barem ga konzultirala. 
I... obavezno tabularna.

----------


## Sanja :)

Tabularna je bitna kupcu. Cesto se sastavlja unutar kupoprodajnog ugovora. A prodavatelju je bitna potvrda o primitku tj.isplati nekretnine. Jer bez ugovora, tabularke i potvrde kupac nece moci uknjiziti vlasnistvo.

----------


## Forka

> kad prodaješ u principu nema baš nekog rizika. il ćeš dobiti novce ili ne.


 :lool:  a i to što veliš, nije neki rizik  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

A vid nje sad  :lool:  ako ne dobijes novce, neces prodati i ostati ce ti kuca. A kad kupujes vec moze biti svasta. Iako, kazem, i kad prodajes se mogu desiti kao sto su se nama desile.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja bi uvijek uzela odvjetnika. Barem ga konzultirala. 
> I... obavezno tabularna.


tabularna ide kod kredita

----------


## Šiškica

Prije par mjeseci sam kupovala stan na kredit preko banke.
Iskreno poprilično sam se ukakila zbog tih svih papira i caka pa smo se dogovorili da agent za nekretnine pomogne u riješavanju  papirologije.

Sva sreća pa je prodavčica stana imala odvjetnicu ( frendicu) koja nam je slagala predugovor i ugovor jer inače bi bilo gadnih problema.

Prvo se prodavačica stana žalila da joj je malo novaca ( pet puta smo joj objašnjavali da je sve po potpisanom ugovoru)..( kapara, preuzimanje otkupa, ispalta kredita  u dva djela)
 Drugo ostavila nam je dug od oko 20000 kn u režijama na stanu.

Sva sreća da je odvijetnica napravila tako detaljan i opširan ugovor ( vjerojatno misleći da štiti frendicu) a zapravo zaštitila je nas. 
Jedna od stavki u ugovoru je bilo o podmirenju svih režija na dan isplate, što prodavateljica nije napravila , zatim smo se zaprijetila da ćemo ih sve redom tužiti i režije su zatim u roku par dana podmirene.

U svakom slučaju ružno iskustvo koje nebi ponavljala. Neopisivo je koliko ljudi lažu i muljaju.
Ja bi uvjek uzela odvijetnika, a bome i ovakvog sposobnog agenta i boljeg osobnog bankara.

----------


## jelena.O

Nama je to sve normalno stajalo u predugovora i ugovoru s time da je bila i napomena za fiksni telefon tada nije svaka suša imala Internet i televizor

----------


## jelena.O

Siskica  tko je to diktirao isplatu kredita u više rata?

----------


## Šiškica

Osobni bankar PBZ-a i procijena stana.

Ima neka kvaka da PBZ daje kredit  80% vrijednosti stana a ostatak vrijednosti nekim drugim kreditom( na 15 godina)
Mi smo   se nadali da će procijena stana biti oko 70000, al na kraju bila procijena na 61000 tak da kredit nije mogao biti u komadu.
Oba djela kredita su bila isplaćena isti dan prodavatelju.( da nebi se krivo shvatilo)

----------


## Šiškica

Veći dio kredita  mi je na 25 godina , manji na 15 god.

----------


## Sanja :)

> tabularna ide kod kredita


Tabularna ide uvijek. Bio kredit ili ne.

----------


## Riječanka

ako prodajete preko agencije ne vidim velike potrebe da još dodatno i odvjetnika angažirate. mi nismo imali "svog" odvjetnika, ali agencija ima i on sastavlja ugovor, objašnjava strankama i trebao bi biti objektivi igrač, tj ne zastupati i ne raditi u interesu jedne ili druge strane. 
da je odvjetnica u konkretnom, našem slučaju bila takva, ja slučajno i mogu procijeniti, ali i ovdje smo mi, odnosno MM kao prodavatelj, bili izloženi manjem riziku, tj sve je s naše strane bilo čisto, od plaćenih režija, stana bez tereta...tako da...
iskreno, meni se čini da je najveći problem kada se ljudi ne žele "osramotiti" ili biti dosadni, pa samo potpišu ono što im je servirano, a da ne razumiju što su zapravo potpisali i što pojedine odredbe ugovora zaista znače, to je neka kolektiva karakteristika na ovim prostorima. 
sa ili bez odvjetnika, ništa ne potpisati dok se dobro i detaljno ne prouči, uvijek imate pravo tražiti da vam se da da uzmete kući i na miru pročitate i svaku riječ i rečenicu dobro prostudirajte, sve što nije jasno ne potpisujte. kada bi se ljudi toga zaista držali, puno bi manje bilo probema u praksi.

----------


## Riječanka

evo, samo na primjeru jedne riječi koja se ovdje koristi, a kao svi "znamo" što znači - tabularna.
jedno je tabularna isprava (isprava na temelju koje se vrši upis u zk (što je u slučaju kupoprodaje sam kupoprodajni ugovor), a drugo je klauzula intabulandi (bezuvjetan pristanak nositelja knjižnog prava da se u korist stjecatelja to njegovo pravo prenese, ograniči....u slučaju kupoprodaje vlasništvo prenese na stjecatelja).
to veze nema s kreditom ili sl. 
i ne mora svaki kupoprodajni ugovor imati i klauzulu intabulandi, njeno se izdavanje može i odgoditi, npr. do ispunjenja odeđenih uvjeta ili, najčešće, do isplate kupoprodajne cijene u cijelosti (tek kada dobijete punu cjenu dopuštate da se kupac uknjiži. prije toga on može samo tražiti prebilježbu.)

----------


## Tanči

Ništa bez odvjetnika!
Riječanka je u pravu s ovim što piše.
Odvjetnik košta nešto kuna, ali može itekako spriječiti velike probleme.
Naše institucije nisu povezane ( ni ne funkcioniraju kak spada) i ljudi se moraju zaštititi kako najbolje znaju.
U ovom slučaju je to odvjetnik koji se bavi kupoprodajama nekretnina.
Ne bilježnik!
Bilježnik NE provjerava dokumentaciju, bilježnik samo sastavi (preskupi) ugovor i ovjeri POTPIS!
A u ugovoru može pisati i da ja imam tri glave.
Baš sam prije dva tjedna čula za slučaj stana koji je kupac kupio pa je iskrsnula hipoteka na njega pa se friški vlasnik polomio dok je sudski maknuo tu hipoteku
I istog trena kad je oslobodio stan od hipoteke sjela je sljedeća hipoteka, a ispostavilo se da su još tri u redu iza nje.
Svaka od druge banke.
Kako je to moguće? Ne znam, ali eto je.
I kaj da sad radi taj jadnik koji je kupio taj stan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sanja :)

Tanci bljeznik moze, ali u slucaju da ga se plati za sadtavljanje ugovora. 
A covjek koji je kupio nekretninu, nj.odvjetnik ga je trebao savjetovati da stavi plombu na stan dok u konacnici rjesi isplatu i uknjizenje. Samim uknjizenjem te hipoteke se vise ne bi mogle upisati, a prodavatelja bih banke teretile na dr.nacin.

Rijecanka ljudima je lakse, pa tako i meni tabularnu nazvati nekim nasim jezikom. Jer kako god ju zvali ona znaci da prodavatelj dozvoljava kupcu uknjizenje u svim ocevidnicima, a kupac jasno da ju nosi i predaje zajedno sa kupoprodajnim ugovorom  :Smile: 

 Ali i bez potvrde o isplati, tabularke, ugovora kupac se nece moci uknjiziti. Moci ce samo staviti zabiljezbu za uknizenje.

----------

